
Eyes Gaze - HugoDaniel
http://alteredqualia.com/xg/examples/eyes_gaze2.html
======
weinzierl
I remember a project like this from about ten years ago.

There was only one character (an Asian lady) but her face was high resolution
and screen filling so on a typical screen it was about real life sized.
Moreover, when you didn't move the mouse she shyly looked around and from time
to time ever so slightly raised the corners of her mouth to a Mona Lisa like
smile.

All of this made it eerily realistic.

